# Chat room?



## superluvrgurl

I was just thinking that it would be nice if we had a chat room on our forum. Just wondering what other people thought about it


----------



## sweetrsue

That kind of sounds like fun!


----------



## superluvrgurl

I know that phpbb offers a chat that can be intergrated into forums. I think it would be cool to be able to chat in real time. Here is a link to the php download, which is free: http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=157184

I am not sure who the creator of the site is but it might be something useful.


----------



## Katta

http://www.123flashchat.com/vBulletin_chat.html integrates with vBulletin 
________
Spice Weed


----------



## atvchick95

we just had this discussion on Talk budiges and a member brought up gabbly , you put www.gabbly.com in front of the website and then it refreshes the page and a window pops up and every one on the same page that does it enters chat 

they used it for a few days before adding a actual chat room 

gabbly can be used on any website (i've tried it on myspace :d)

its not montiored, you can't change font colors, and there are no smilies but i liked it 

to use it here it would be http://www.gabbly.com/talkcockatiels.com

that is from the homepage, in order to get every one in the same chat, They'd all have to do it from the same page, So if every one is on "Chit Chat" then just add "www.gabbly.com"after the "//" but before "talkcockatiels.com 

Then when the screen pops up beside "Name" you can put in your screen name/ real name etc. other wise you'll use the defult gabbly with numbers


----------



## Bea

The thing that would worry me about a chat room is that it cannot be censored, and things could be said that might cause trouble for members or the forums in general. I wouldn't feel comfortable making the decision to add a chat room without talking to Dave first.


----------



## NinjaBird

Well all i know is since the chatroom has been brought up on TB i have yet to be able to log on to that forum.


----------



## atvchick95

I know on talk budgies, dave said all the forum rules apply in chat as well 

and now they have a speicific chat program so it is now monitored


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam happy with how we all can chat (post) on here


----------



## NinjaBird

Hey can someone please tell Dave on TB that a bunch of people are having issues accessing the forum because it says the server is too busy. 

Thanks.

I tried messaging him here about a week ago and he stil hasnt messaged me back.


----------



## JaspersMomma

I would like to bump this? Not sure if it's been finalized.


----------



## Pamela79

Kinda sounds amazing


----------

